# PC mit WinXP erkennt keine neuen USB-Geräte mehr



## onkele (6. Februar 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich hab seit einiger Zeit ein Problem mit dem Einbinden neuer bzw. zusätzlicher USB-Geräte auf meinem Rechner mit WinXP Home Edition, SP2 - hab hier mal im Forum geforscht, aber noch nichts bei den bisherhigen Artikeln gefunden, was mich weiterbringt.

Es werden bei mir zwar USB-Geräte erkannt, sogar identifiziert, aber dann abschließend doch nicht verbunden, weil angeblich kein Treiber verfügbar ist.

Beispielsweise habe ich versucht, einen Acer-MP3-Player (USB2) zu verbinden, dabei erschien eine Fehlermeldung:

Wenn ich das Gerät am USB anschließe (USB 2.0, egal welcher Port), kommt unten in der Taskleiste die "Sprechblase" mit er Meldung "Neue Hardware gefunden: Acer AdvancedMP3 Player" 
Anstatt diesen dann aber verfügbar zu bringen, geht der Assistent zur Suche neuer Harddware auf, der nach der Software suchen möchte 
Nun kann ich über den automatischen Weg oder auch via manueller Suche loslegen, beides jedoch erfolglos. 
Die Hardware wurde nicht installiert, weil die erforderliche Software nicht gefunden wurde.
Im Gerätemanager / Geräteverwaltung taucht dieses als "anderes" Gerät mit Ausrufezeichen auf.


Dies ist jetzt nur beispielsweise mit dem MP3-Player der Fall, hatte dies aber auch schon mit anderen Geräten, die ich an USB anschließen möchte.

An anderen Rechnern werden die Geräte problemlos erkannt und eingebunden (Sowohl WinXP als auch z.b. Win2K) Einmal hatte ich eine Festplatte, die sowohl USB als auch FireWire-Anschluss hat - bei ersterem war nichts zu machen - unter FireWire gab´s keine Probleme.

Früher hatte ich auf dem Rechner keinerlei Probleme mit USB-Hardware: Einstöpseln und fertig mit USB1 und USB2-Geräten war problemlos möglich.

Bleibt vielleicht noch zu erwähnen, dass ich nicht - wenigstens nicht bewusst - irgendwelche Änderungen vorgenommen habe, die diesen Effekt auftreten ließen. Auch mit den bereits vorhandenen USB-Geräten (Scanner, externe Festplatte, Stick) gibt´s treten keine Probleme auf.

Ich kann´s momentan weder als Hard- noch als Softwareproblem orten und bin bei meinen Recherchen im Web auch irgendwo hängengeblieben.

Wäre toll, wenn mir jemand von Euch hier einen Tipp geben könnte, wie ich da vorgehen könnte.

Beste Grüße,
Marco


----------

